
PyPy2.7 and PyPy3.5 v5.10 dual release - progval
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2017/12/pypy27-and-pypy35-v510-dual-release.html
======
bberrry
Yay, finally a Pypy3.5 release with a binary for Windows. This was basically
the final thing I've been missing in Python 3 since switching from 2.

~~~
mattip
please let the team know how it goes. PyPy windows needs more feedback and
contributors

